# Not obtaining an IP Address



## jdodson29 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am having an issue with a computer that, per the user, it all of the sudden was not getting on the internet. I checked and it was acquiring an IP, but it never did get one...for more than 30 minutes. I changed out the network card hoping, but the new one had the same issue. Do you guys have any suggestions as to the next thing I should check? Thanks.

JD


----------



## sst1226 (Aug 13, 2006)

Did you check the modem, or router? They may have to be reset.


----------



## Kalim (Nov 24, 2006)

First of all is it ADSL, DSL, dial-up? .. through router, modem or both?
Check all the wiring and cables are secure, with no broken end pins. Try another working cable if you have one. Check with your ISP for the service to your home, it may be bad. Check the socket filter is good which is done by replacing it with another one as they turn bad pretty quick.

Do you have a firewall?


----------



## jdodson29 (Dec 27, 2005)

The computer was first at their office which has a domain (1 Domain Controller) and it does it all. I'm working on getting them to purchase another...anyway, That is where the problem started. They have Cable ISP. I brought it to my home office and I have Cable ISP as well, but on both networks I have the same issue. My home network is working just fine. I've use 3 different Network Cables, 2 Network Cards, and 2 Physical Network Locations. What do you think?


----------



## jdodson29 (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry, it is running Windows XP Pro SP2


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## Sgt_Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2004)

You do have the drivers loaded, right? Just checking. I had one stop working after downloading windows updates; seems the driver microsoft created didn't fare well with the network card.


----------



## jdodson29 (Dec 27, 2005)

I will try the WINSOCK and TCP/IP resets and yes the drivers are loaded. I'll let you guys know if this works. Thank you.


----------



## jdodson29 (Dec 27, 2005)

That worked. I did the resets in the order you had posted and restarted the computer and it worked great! Thank you for your help.

JD


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------

